# 2012 VW Beetle window won't roll up when door is closed.



## thebug2012 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey everybody, 

I have a 2012 VW Beetle and this morning where I'm from it was cold and my windows and the entire car was iced over. I opened my door and the window came down like a centimeter like it does always but now it won't go back up when I close it. Does anybody know how to fix that or has that happened to them before?


----------



## 98silverbeetle (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine did the same thing a couple of weeks ago, I used the switch to put it up. When I left work 8 hrs later it was fine. Checking with my dealership if it did not fix itself, put the window down with the switch, hold the down button for an extra second, put the window up again hold the up button for an extra second and it should reset the basic settings for the window.


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes. If it forgets its position you have to first close the window normally. Then release and then hold the window button up for more than a second. After that it should work.


----------



## OkieBikerDude (Dec 25, 2014)

*This makes a good forum a GREAT FORUM*

I've just purchased my first Beetle in 50+ years of automobile ownership and I'm lovin' it. Knowing the windows could cause me a problem prior to my buying I hoped to learn the "work arounds" so I could avoid the dealer as much as possible. This saves me a trip, if not other dealer installed problems.

Thanks for the information.:thumbup:

OBD:wave:


----------



## DenisIRL (Jan 19, 2015)

*Window roll up fix*

With the door closed key in ignition, roll the window up fully. Hold window up switch for a second. Let go then pull up switch again (even though window fully closed at this point). This resets the movement.


----------



## ShelleyL74 (Apr 22, 2019)

*Window*

Thanks so much for posting this. I Googled “beetle window not closing fully” and this post came right up! It happened to me the other day with my 2016 Volkswagen Beetle denim convertible. I was hoping I wouldn’t have to go to the dealer or get something fixed for this. 
This worked!
Thank you


----------



## Nocs (Dec 18, 2019)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much for posting the solution to this! It took me a little while to google the solution - great to know for the icy weather!


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Ok, so my driver's side window is acting up now... 

This morning, it had the issue discussed earlier of not wanting to auto-lower when I unlocked the car and then auto-raise when the door closed (typical for really cold days). I fixed it using the trick here - roll the window fully up, hold the switch, let go. And it worked just fine - no issues on the way to work, at work, or even getting back in the car to go home. When I rolled my window down to scan out, that's when the problems started. The window went down without issue, but then refused to go back up all the way, constantly raising part way and then dropping all the way down, as if the pinch protection was engaging. It somehow sorted itself out within a few minutes, as I was able to use the auto up/down feature, but the window now seems to think that fully closed is about two inches below the window molding. It seems to have learned this position as "closed," since when I open the door, the window still functions as it should - it auto-lowers about an inch to allow the window to clear the molding, and then auto-raises when I close the door, but it is still stopping two inches short of the molding. 

Anyone know how to fix this? Is there a relearn procedure for these cars? If so, does the relearn procedure allow you to roll the window up past the previously learned "closed" position? 

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------

